# Transplanting marijuana plants...



## devious448 (Apr 10, 2007)

How do i transplant my plant without killing it?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

well the best way to me is let the soil dry out as much u can so u can tip the pot over in Ur hand and give it a little squeeze and it should fall right out in a big clump .and as long as it ain't root bound u can put that right into a new pot and put soil all around it. i do it that way so it don't stress the plant. but if its root bound than just squeeze the dirt softly and break all the dirt from the roots without break any roots than put it in the new pot with new soil. also me my self i only transplant in the morning so that it has the whole day to recover from shock good luck man peace


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 10, 2007)

Well you got one point of view For me i wet the soil really well and just scoop up the plant and dirt with the roots and all. Have your new pot filled with dirt and have the dirt wet. Dig a hole with your fingers big enough to fit the plands root ball into. Now this if for transplanting small plants. If its been in the pot for a while the whole thing will come out in one piece. And i would do it late in the afternoon if your planting it to the ground this will allow the plant to get over the shock before the heat of the sun hits it the next morning. If you plant it early in the day the sun is going to wilt it. I always water it really well afterwards. Slim


----------



## devious448 (Apr 10, 2007)

Also... I heard from someone that if you use used coffee grounds meaning already used in 1 pot of coffee and soil and mix it tigether its really good soil because the oils from the coffe richen the soil and the reason is is because when the coffee grounds are used in a coffee maker it brings them up to a high temperature and does somthing i dont remember but.... yeah is this true? and Is blue Miracle Grow ok to use?


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 11, 2007)

Devious just to add my two cents.  Always water in your plant in after it is transplanted.  This will stop shock and it will help the roots recover from any stress.  Also if the plant is root bound gently loosed up the roots.  Personally, at the garden center we never remove soil from the roots.  Just spread them a little so they grow outward after you plant them.  Remember plants are living and smart they will root out on their own.  Also if you are transplanting it might be a good idea to water in with a little bit of root stimulant just to give them a boost. 

As for time of day I recommend waiting for a rainy or cloudy day if possible.  If not do it after the heat of the day so the plant has time to recover before the next afternoon.

Coffee grounds would work great as a much but personally I dont think I would mix them in the soil.  I would just sprinkle them about 1-1.5" thick over the top of the area where the plant is growing.


----------

